# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  does villaboard need sealing?

## barney118

Does villaboard need sealing prior to waterproofing? Also do I need to use base coat/top coat on the corner joins or is sika F11c ok.

----------


## Gaza

Most membranes have s sealer coat, 
Internal conners use skia 
Butt joints base coat and tape.    
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## barney118

> Most membranes have s sealer coat, 
> Internal conners use skia 
> Butt joints base coat and tape.   
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

  Gaza when you say sealer coat, I assume its the first coat of 3 with  just the membrane. Last time I did this (13 yr ago) I remember painting  on a thin sealer. I am using the crommelin stuff.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Villaboard is a good product and is designed for use in wet areas and has Waterproof rating (WR) so it is not a requirement that it be sealed. 
However all penetrations including taps and fixing nails Must be coated coated. This can be a simple covering the nails with a dab of sealant. 
The vertical corners/s and the wall to floor interface Must be sealed including the water stop be that an angle, hob or special. 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## barney118

> Villaboard is a good product and is designed for use in wet areas and has Waterproof rating (WR) so it is not a requirement that it be sealed. 
> However all penetrations including taps and fixing nails Must be coated coated. This can be a simple covering the nails with a dab of sealant. 
> The vertical corners/s and the wall to floor interface Must be sealed including the water stop be that an angle, hob or special. 
> Good luck and fair winds.

  Oldsoltz is it a requirement to put a water stop angle on the doorway? What is this suppose to do if the fall is away from the door.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Oldsaltoz is it a requirement to put a water stop angle on the doorway?  Yes, part of the Australian Building Standards. 
>  What is this suppose to do if the fall is away from the door.  It prevents water getting into the walls and out of the room, remember that tile glue is porous and capillary action will help water travel under the tiles.  
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

  Sent from my crappy computer using two fingers.

----------


## barney118

thanks all

----------


## barney118

> Sent from my crappy computer using two fingers.

  last question whats the requirement of the waterstop angle, I have a 8-10mm tile is 12mm angle enough or do I need to go bigger?

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> last question what's the requirement of the waterstop angle, I have a 8-10mm tile is 12mm angle enough or do I need to go bigger?

  12mm should be fine.
Just make sure the waterproofing extends to the waterstop.
Best done before you install the waterstop, Like when you waterproof the wall to floor joint extend it out the the doorway opening. 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

> Does villaboard need sealing prior to waterproofing? Also do I need to use base coat/top coat on the corner joins or is sika F11c ok.

  Villaboard is no different to any other cement based sheeting, it is good practice to prime the boards prior to applying waterproofing membranes, technically this is sealing the board, this is due to the high absorbency of the sheets, if the sheets are primed, the waterproofing membrane will key to the surface a lot better than if the boards are not primed ie: the membrane will adhere better. 
Priming is a requirement from the membrane manufacturers. 
Davco recommends priming http://www.moderntileserina.com.au/s...prep_guide.pdf 
Gripset recommends priming  Welcome to Gripset Betta - Products 
Sika recommends priming Primer | Sika Australia Pty. Ltd. 
Dunlop recommends priming http://www.dunlopdiy.com/Datasheets/...erproofing.pdf 
Unless your using a product like Crommelin Membryl, you need to prime, Membryl is a special product which does not require priming in most cases. Membryl: Commercial Waterporoofing: Crommelin

----------


## barney118

> Unless your using a product like Crommelin Membryl, you need to prime, Membryl is a special product which does not require priming in most cases. Membryl: Commercial Waterporoofing: Crommelin

  Im using crommelin, you are contradicting yourself here?

----------


## phild01

No sealer is needed for Crommelin, not sure where the contradiction is!

----------


## METRIX

> Im using crommelin, you are contradicting yourself here?

  No contradiction, I said "unless you are using a product like Cormmelin Membryl, you need to prime", Crommelin products don't require priming in most situations unlike most other brands, which do require priming including new Villaboard.

----------


## barney118

> No contradiction, I said "unless you are using a product like Cormmelin Membryl, you need to prime", Crommelin products don't require priming in most situations unlike most other brands, which do require priming including new Villaboard.

  Apology here I need to read twice. Sorry metrix  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## METRIX

> Apology here I need to read twice. Sorry metrix  
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

  No need for Sorry, I like the Crommelin products, partly because they don't always require priming (certain situations it would still be a good idea, such as very dry / dusty concrete), but mainly because they work very well, their Kermit green shower membrane contains fine particles of grit so when you tile it gives a very good grip for the adhesive, and the membrane is very flexible.

----------

